# What is the best online website to buy bike components at best price?



## Cyclingfan1960 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm looking to build a bike from scratch and I'm looking for a good website that offers the opportunity to select every component, including the frame. I already have a triathlon bike but I'm looking to buy a road bike to do my weekend long rides. 

Thank You

-Tedd


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Competitive Cyclist has the best "build" tool. It doesn't take much to build a bike though, you might be better off buying from a local shop and/or buying the bits from multiple places.


----------



## tribe (Apr 4, 2012)

>>>>ebay


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I recommend you shop around. Ebay is a good source, but I have found better deals elsewhere. Some places have good prices on some stuff, but not across the board.

Amazon is evil, but you can get some great deals there.

The ones I keep going back to are Nashbar, Performance Bike, Tree Fort bikes, and Harris Cyclery.

I just built a fixed gear bike using these sites and a couple more.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Nashbar


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

ribble


----------



## nelliott500 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've picked up a few parts from Universal Cycles. Their shipping is quick and their return process is very easy.


----------



## Cyclingfan1960 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Tires - PBK sales
most components - Texas cyclesport or Excel
chains and cassettes - Excel or PBK when on sale 
specials - Chain reaction, PBK, Colorado Cyclist
If you are not in a time crunch, you can get pretty good deals by checking the above on a regular basis.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2012)

texas Cyclesport had some great prices on drivetrain components. Nashbar has 20 % off one item right now. Glorycycles also has great selection and deals on some items. I have found it is always a mix of different sites. IE bought the Garmin 800 from Nash and got 20% off (thats a great deal) 

Depending on what you are looking for you can find people selling old gear or not used gear (I am about to be selling a new Shimano 6700 Ultegra group)


----------



## kidd546 (Nov 3, 2007)

Try Velo Mine and be sure to talk to Ben.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Not sure they have bike builder tools however my current favorite places are:

Tier 1: Jenson USA and Tree Fort Bikes. Both have automated price matching for products. It works very well and I know I'm getting the best price available and both have very large selection of parts. Both have easy to navigate web sites.

Tier 2: Universal Cycles and Modern Bike.Big selection of parts. Hit or miss prices. Hard to navigate web sites.

Tier 3. Colorado Cyclist and Excel Sports. Top quality gear. Limited selection. Great printed catalogs. Great web sites. High prices. I used to use these two companies exclusively going back 20 years until they both started to price themselves out of the market. I do trust both with custom wheel building more than any other place.

brewster


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I often google a particular component and look at prices that way. I find some good deals but stick with recognized legit sellers. It seems no place has the best price for everything I'm looking for, or has everything in stock. Who has the best price can change rapidly. Yesterday I was looking for Red right shifter and found it for $250 so I bookmarked the site to go back to when I had time. When I got around to it this morning it was up to $310.


----------



## phlegm2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Not affiliated with them at all, but bike24 (based in Germany) can be good, depending on the component - especially if it's European. For other stuff, it's not worth it.

As one example, I have a Mavic wheelset en route to Canada (incl. shipping, tax and brokerage - ugh) for less than getting locally or in US. 

Just be sure to select your country so you can see the non-VAT pricing, assuming you're not in Europe.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

boleiro said:


> ribble


+1 

Ribble Cycles UK I've been using them almost exclusively for about three years now. Never a lick of trouble.


----------



## Crawf (Oct 21, 2010)

brucew said:


> +1
> 
> Ribble Cycles UK I've been using them almost exclusively for about three years now. Never a lick of trouble.


Easily the best prices.


----------



## turbodogs02 (Oct 24, 2011)

GloryCycles.com


Great prices and shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

99 times out of a 100, RIBBLE. The U.S based online stores for the most part can't even come close. 
Performance has never had the lowest price on anything I've ever looked for. 

My go to's. 
Ribble
Pbk
Speedgoat
Excel

Stay away from Price Point.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Local bike shop.

Many times, a complete bike from a bike shop is cheaper than building one from parts.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Local bike shop.
> 
> Many times, a complete bike from a bike shop is cheaper than building one from parts.


Yes, if it is an entire bike you seek, a whole bike is usually only a few hundred bucks more than just the frameset.


----------



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

Ebay, Wiggle, Chain Reaction is where I got all my parts for my new cyclocross build. Wiggle regularly has additional 20% discounts and Chain Reaction has $40 off purchases over $250. Both also have free shipping to most places.


----------



## clbike (Jun 24, 2011)

I have noticed a trend with Nashbar. It seems that whenever they have a special going on (20% off, free shipping, etc...) they raise their base price. It seems to pretty much completely negate the sale. I had been contemplating a frame purchase from them. Got their email with the 20% coupon, figured it was a perfect time to buy the frame. When I went back to the site the base price of the frame went up considerably making the 20% off useless. As soon as the sale was over, price returned to normal. Kind of a misleading business model if you ask me. I like Excel sports, but also recommend giving your local independent dealer a chance first. Even if the prices are a little higher, the benefits from their knowledge and experience are worth it.


----------



## commo_soulja (Feb 17, 2005)

I've been shopping for a new Campy bits for my Bianchi and found that Shiny Bikes and Ribble have the best prices for Campy gruppos. Like a couple hundred less than any US seller.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

+1 Ribble


----------



## Dave2k (Jul 31, 2013)

Great list. 

For complete builds I've found that buying a complete bike on Ebay or on closeout from these other place (ie Jenson) can be a great way to get the components cheaply. Especially if you shop x-large and x-small frames on ebay -- those often don't sell as well. 

Strip 'em off. Sell the frame for pennies. Bottom line, A lot of times it can save significant money over buying all of the parts as a gruppo or individually.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

best pricing won't be from 1 vendor if you want specific components. gonna have to shop around.

ribble is the best for components in my experience, at least campagnolo. decent shimano pricing too, but seems like their pricing has changed somewhat and shipping is no longer free.

for contact points and other parts, it's harder to find specific things you want, ebay is probably the best place to find that kind of stuff for a competitive price. nashbar/jenson/arts not as competitive on price, but if you catch a sale, there are some good deals now and again. 

honestly, when i'm building a bike on the cheap, a good percentage is used stuff of CL or other forums.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I've found some great prices thru Modern Bike when they have sales.

I also try to spend ~ 40% of my bike budget at my LBS - I want them there when I need them, so it's only fair, IMO, plus I get great service by being a regular.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

Is there any kind of international taxes/import duties added when you order from Ribble and have an item shipped to the US?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

mmbuckwa said:


> Is there any kind of international taxes/import duties added when you order from Ribble and have an item shipped to the US?


Maybe. It's rare, but customs might decide to charge you.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

mmbuckwa said:


> Is there any kind of international taxes/import duties added when you order from Ribble and have an item shipped to the US?


Discussed to death in the Hot Deals forum below.

Answer is definitely sometimes.


----------



## mrswiss (Jan 27, 2011)

You could check out Bike Parts Compare for a price comparison of most of the major online stores Ribble and chainreaction are often the cheapest though.


----------

